

Switched from Capistrano to (Python) Fabric - mace
http://stii.co.za/python/switched-to-python-fabric/

======
carlosrr
Vlad is another good Capistrano alternative written on top of Rake.
<http://rubyhitsquad.com/Vlad_the_Deployer.html>

~~~
ndaiger
I used Vlad for a while and liked it okay. It's a bit simpler (using 'real'
ssh instead of net-ssh, and rake for running tasks instead of its own thing).

I ended up going back to Capistrano for git submodule support.

They're pretty interchangeable from a user perspective. I just use Capistrano
everywhere now.

------
tk999
I am using <http://labs.peritor.com/webistrano> to deploy my php stuff. It is
capistrano + UI. I am very happy with it.

------
mattculbreth
I think Capistrano is so good that I never consider making a change. Should I?

~~~
tvon
Not if you're happy with it!

